# new puppy not really drinking



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi
I picked up Margo on Sunday and she was such a good girl on the long journey. 
She has been very good going in her crate and even going to the toilet outside. I am slightly concerned though as she does not seem interested in her water.
Yesterday she ate and drank very little. Any food she has was eaten from my hand and she just licked some water off my fingers.
this morning she was hungry and had a good breakfast but smelt the water but didnt drink any. Its on the floor next to the food in the same type of bowl..ive changed the water..tried it cool ,warm in several different types of bowls. I am just worried at her lack of interest. I have managed to get her to drink some from the lid of a puppy paste can!!?? but it seems like quite a small amount..she is peeing ok.. but only done one poop.
I know that the first couple of days are about settling in and otherwise shes seems fine playful whe she should be etc. Im just ware of the dangers of dehydration.
Im not sure how much a puppy is supposed to be drinking..and Im getting abit concerned.
She is 8 weeks old

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

My pup was exactly the same. I took her to my vet for a check up the day after we had her and i asked about the drinking thing, she said she was fine her skin was very lose so no dehydration, and the next day she started drinking.
Do you feed her 'wet' food if so there is a lot of water in that, You could also give her a hand full of dry puppy food she will definitely drink then as if they eat it dry they need to drink.
I hope it soon sorts itself out.
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

hi i read in a book about puppies that they have a fear period in the 8th week and thye have one around 16 weeks too, its perfectly normal and she should settle down, if u are really worried then take her for a check up at the vets, has she been for her first check up yet?


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

She will take a few days to settle in because every thing is new to her, even her drinking bowl. She will drink more when she is used to her new things. I used to sit with Daisie next to her bowl and dip my fingers in the water and she would then lick my hand and have a little water.We fed her meals to her by hand too, it helps gain their trust and bonds you. She sounds a lovely little girl. Chris


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

My Rocky hardly touches water as he has wet food which is very moist - if he has dry food then he seems to drink a lot - I was worried too at first!


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Phew thank you
I gave her some ice chips which she licked and I added a touch of water to her food.(the food she has been on is dry) and shes having that as I type this.

She is such a good little girl so pleased she has taken to the crate as well as she has (I got her a big stuffed dog which she adores and where he goes it seems she follows.).she whines for about 2 minutes..which I ignore..but when i come back in it is like she is sulking the way she look at me.
And Im so impressed with the toilet training..no messes inside so far...
Totally in love already

Thank you

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

wow she sounds like a gr8 pup! what breed is she? i'm pickin mine up on the 25th cant wait!!!! lol  x


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

lisaandmargo said:


> Phew thank you
> I gave her some ice chips which she licked and I added a touch of water to her food.(the food she has been on is dry) and shes having that as I type this.
> 
> She is such a good little girl so pleased she has taken to the crate as well as she has (I got her a big stuffed dog which she adores and where he goes it seems she follows.).she whines for about 2 minutes..which I ignore..but when i come back in it is like she is sulking the way she look at me.
> ...


She sounds like the perfect pooch do you have any photos for us yet
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

mary, 
hows dora gettin on?

kelly x


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi vbl she is a miniature schnauzer. 
Its funny when we picked her she and her siblings were only 4 weeks old and there was one bitch who seemed so nervous and we veered around her and picked Margo.
When we collected her yesterday there was only Margo and the nervous one left and the nervous one wasnt so nervous in fact she bounded over and Margo was sat looking nervous and after we both said we though uh oh..but after 5 minutes Margo was absolutely fine and the other one was a little too forward.
Although Im sure the other will be fine as the mum was so adorable and such a good natured mum.
So We've just had a play, a little walk out round the block(her in my arms)and a poo (her not me)and ive popped her in for a nap..little cry (which makes you feel terrible) and now shes all quiet.
Fingers crossed she stays as good.
Bet your so excited.. I could hardly wait its so lovely when they finally arrive
Lisa
x


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

victorianbullylover08 said:


> mary,
> hows dora gettin on?
> 
> kelly x


She is doing really well thanks. Had her 1st jab this morning firm asleep at the moment.
After reading up about the breed before we decided on having her I was a bit worried as apparently they are supposed to be hard to toilet train, also can be very stubborn. Well she does her business when I take her out, uses a litter tray in the living room and goes on paper in the night. she didn't like the crate, well not being shut in anyway, but she sleeps in it at night now with the door open and we dont hear a peep out of her all night. At times during the day I do shut the door and she is fine. I am really chuffed with her she is picking things up SO quickly, already responds to 'Aaah NO' when doing things she shouldn't, its so cute she will stop straight away, lie down and puts her head on her paws
Of course she may be having me on, ask me again in a few weeks time
Mary
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

awww bless her i'm glad 2 c shes doin well and learning really quickly!! hope mine does lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

hey lisa,
my dad likes that breed  she does sound gr8 bless her, have u got any pics? i really cant wait 2 get mine i'm soooo impatient lol  x


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Marly.
Dora is such a lovely name bless her the first injections. Margos are on Wednesday.
Margo isnt so good at the no business ..well she does stop eventually but then looks at me and sulks .

I will post some pics as soon as I can. cant get her to sit still when shes awake so have got lots of close ups
x


----------

